# Squinting eyes for temporary relief



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

I noticed when I squint my eyes even a little bit my visual symptoms don’t seem to be quite as severe. This is the only technique I’ve found that provides even one 1% relief so I want to share it with you guys and see what you think. I feel like it gives me a tad bit of control over my disorder when I really need it


----------

